# évolution de os x 10.5.8 à 10.6 et plus si possible



## henriludovic (17 Février 2013)

bonjour
je viens d'acquérir un mac G5 OS x version 10.5.8 processeur 2x2,3 Ghz 4 Go DDr2 SDRAm
je pensais pouvoir travailler sans grand soucis avec une machine qui m'apparaissait devoir satisfaire largement mes petits besoins
hors à chaque fois que je télécharge un logiciel pouvant répondre à mes attentes, à l'ouverture, celui ci est déclaré incompatible avec ma version; si je comprends les réponses, il faudrait que j'ai une version au moins 10.6 pour avoir le résultat
mais comment passer d'une version 10.5 à une version 10.6 et aurais-je des résultats satisfaisants aprés cette manip
merci à tous , j'ai compris également que cette question avait été multe fois posé dans des forums, mais je m'épuise à chercher une réponse simple qui me permette d'évoluer dans un monde que j'approche
ou vérifier que la question a été posée


----------



## jellyboy74 (17 Février 2013)

Bonsoir . 

Non seulement tu ne peu pas passer à 10.6 ou plus mais en plus les G5 n'ont plus accès a certains programme . La cause ? G5 est le nom des processeurs IBM qui équipais à l'époque les mac et dont l'architecture n'a rien à voir avec les nouveau mac ( intel ) et les PC . 

Malheureusement tu ne peu rien y faire mais tu pourra trouver tous les programme compatible sur le site oldapps ( vlc, adobe flash, mise à jour  etc etc etc ) afin de pouvoir l'utiliser dans de bonnes conditions . 

Quand tu cherches un programme il fut que tu tapes ppc à côté du nom pour trouver la bonne version sur internet ( ex : vlc ppc , Skype ppc ) 

Tu peu aussi jeté un oeil à ma rubrique " les ppc ne sont pas morts " sur ce même topic .


----------



## Invité (17 Février 2013)

C'est le moins obsolète des ordis de la Pomme, mais il ne passera jamais la barre de Léopard (aka Mac Os 10.5)
Cela dit, ça reste une bête de course, et un bon chauffage d'appoint, en ces temps frisquets (par chez moi) c'est mieux que rien !


----------

